

Show HN: What the Hash? – A chrome extension that explains hashtags - eprom
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/what-the-hash/dccmckjomcladobbckpcgcgkflnelioc

======
eprom
Built this over the weekend to scratch an itch after finding
[http://api.tagdef.com/](http://api.tagdef.com/)

Any input welcome.

